# Post your Best Dove Hunting Pic. for a Free Hunt ..



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Post your Best Dove Hunting pic(Only One)from the Opener . *
*We will pick a Winner for a Free Dove Hunt .. *

*www.ChrisCrockerOutfitting.com *


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine would never beat that great picture.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Agreed!! This contest is over!!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I enter everything I can Lol! Here's Gracie and JoJo, Thanks!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thought this was a cool picture. Hard to beat the 1st picture tho


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

*The little girl and I.*


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

That first one will be tough to beat but here are mine.









K&R Ranch


----------



## xp22 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## dudlbugr (Jul 20, 2014)

First one is the best, so far... I don't have one myself...


----------



## xp22 (Jul 20, 2012)

Forgot to add to mine... That was her first hunt.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

This was their second year to dove hunt with me, and they are hooked for life. Its the best feeling in the world to share your passion with your kids and watch them walk in your footsteps!!!!! Opening day of hunting is priceless in my house!!!


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Killed his buddy that was the next consecutive number 2 weeks later.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

My Buddy and his Lab!


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Waller dove hunt


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My daughter and I ...She wanted to go on her first dove hunt more than I did.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Ccrocker1313 has my vote.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

My daughter's first hunt !


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

From Monday's hunt - 5 great retrievers!


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Got his first flying dove this year!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Laugh all you want not everybody has a Jack Russell retriever.
She is pretty good. Really smart doesn't take her long to figure 
out what we are after today.


Lots of great pics here.
Even if you like the pic the best give the hunt to a kid.
I am old and going give it to one that is young and growing.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*kids*

with all the kid picture I am sure glad I don't have to pick the winner!

You guys are doing a great job getting the younguns in teh field... keep it up and keep posting the pics!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Two of my favs*

Lot's of good Pics Yall. I'm so happy to see all those kids out hunting that's what it's about. These boys are 13 and 15 now and out shoot me. LOL :texasflag


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone while on the toilet using Crappatalk


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Since our season hasn't opened yet here is one from last year of my then 11 year old daughter Taylor with her very first limit with her 410 over n under...


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's mine. Lots of good pictures from everyone.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Great pics...

I got nothin.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I know this is a poor quality pic, but it makes me smile. My two daughters have been going hunting and fishing with me their whole lives. In this pic, they asked if they could be my retrievers, as I had recently lost my beloved dog, and they wanted to make me feel better.

Now my oldest is probably a better wing shot than I am.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Since everyone is posting pics of there kids..*

Here is a picture of my black daughter that will turn 4 in April. This was taken on opening day 2014. She did great and we are very proud of her. Sometimes she even gets to sleep in the king size when she has a bad dream. 3 man limit with bonus pigeons!

The yellow on the right is my buddy's oldest son. He is always trying to hook up with my little girl.....

*"Dina & Zip" Opening day Ellis County TX*


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

That was strange to read, outtotrout09.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Y-Not said:


> That was strange to read, outtotrout09.


Thanks that is what I was going for


----------



## garcias01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Opening day 2014 my son Tuff


----------



## 99texasram (Jan 25, 2011)

*Opening Day 2014*

My oldest son and his lab


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Come that's all Y'all Got. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Ok, *
*There's (2) Really Good ones I was Hoping to get a Few more pic's, We will Pick a Winner Thursday Night .. the Free Hunt will be for (2) in the Sabinal Area South Zone Opener Sept. 19th 2014 ... *

*www.ChrisCrockerOutfitting.com *


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Hard to compete with the precious little girls enjoying the hunt

But, I'll still play


----------



## onlyartificial (Jun 30, 2009)

*1st flying dove*

Gunner and his 1st flying doves! That little .410 smacks him and he still wont quit!


----------



## FISHINWELDER (Jul 10, 2013)

precious moments!!! You can't beat them!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My youngest boy Christian with a mourning dove he picked off last Sunday...


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

My son's first hunt. He's hooked!


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Can't Compete with pictures already posted but here's mine anyway from opening evening Kendall County


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

haha, those are my nieces in the first post!

Great pics all around.


----------



## Mfiedler36 (Feb 6, 2010)

My Boys


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*My partner*

She isn't young anymore, but she still loves it as much as she ever did.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mfiedler36 said:


> My Boys


i use to lay the smack down on doves and quail with my red rider!!!!! awesome PIc


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

R


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Winner Winner Winner. is ?

Pintabo ...

Call me @ 281-787-3783
For your Free South Zone Hunt for (2) ..

www.ChrisCrockerOutfitting.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*how hard*



ccrocker1313 said:


> Winner Winner Winner. is ?
> 
> Pintabo ...
> 
> ...


 I bet that was a hard choice to make..... hats off to you for doing this. Green to you


----------



## Ecb85 (Dec 6, 2013)

Opening morning. Had to get a picture with my new hunting partner.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Chris!!!!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Pintabo Can't make the Hunt*

_So I asked him to Pick a New Winner ..._

_It's Mfiedler36 Y'all let him know he has Won the Hunt for (2) _

_In the South Zone Opener Weekend In Sabinal ..._

_ www.ChrisCrockerOutfitting.com _


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

ccrocker1313 said:


> _So I asked him to Pick a New Winner ..._
> 
> _It's Mfiedler36 Y'all let him know he has Won the Hunt for (2) _
> 
> ...


Says I must spread you do a good work Sir.
:texasflag


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

First dove. The only one we seen. I'm to the point of paying for a hunt it seems like everywhere we go there isn't any birds.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

That's no a problem here in Sabinal I have (2) fields loaded ...
Call for more info 512-587-3791 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

My 3 yo old son.. can't rotate


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

okmajek said:


> My 3 yo old son.. can't rotate


Wtg dad!


----------

